# Painting Storage



## Lael7181951 (Aug 13, 2017)

Looking for suggestions/info on how artists store their watercolor paintings.
I hang as much as I can in my home. Presently all my excess paintings are in my attic storage area stacked against one another with protective bubble wrap or fleece.
I need a storage system of some kind.


----------



## Eugenie (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello,
I don't know if you've found a good storage system since your post, but here's an idea.
One of my aunts is a painter, that's how she deals with her watercolor paintings :
To store an unframed work, sandwich your paintings between layers of clean dry acid-free tissue and store them in a dry room. An unframed painting can also be safely store in a portfolio.
I hope this will help you.
Have a nice day/afternoon/night/and so on, you get it !
Bye !


----------



## Mimirichman (Jun 19, 2021)

Consider using acid-free materials in the whole painting process. You should also ensure the climate in the room you’re storing your paintings is just right. Too much heat or humidity will damage the watercolor painting. If the space is damp, use dehumidifiers.


----------

